# kentucky



## hunter74 (Jan 8, 2010)

Heading to Kentucky for their youth season saturday. Will post results on Sunday when we return. Check out some of our videos on youtube under northwinds outdoors


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Good luck down there. Are you hunting public or private land. I can't wait for Ohio to open up...Hopefully you can get us ready to go with some good pictures/video.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Good luck & let us know how you do. I looked into going there myself, but thought it was a little too pricey for me right now. Had 300 acres of private land near Kentucky Lake to hunt by myself .......... hard to pass up so maybe next year.


----------



## hunter74 (Jan 8, 2010)

Well the trip was fun but not very productive. We seen 18 birds friday the day before season. Not much gobbling friday or saturday cold and windy. Sunday we heard 7 different gobblers from one spot, but nothing wanted to coperate. May go back for their regular season, not sure yet.


----------

